# Sticky  Please be sure your posts relate to buying and selling



## Mike

Dear Members,

In an effort to keep our Aquarium Classifieds, Barter, and Trade forum as useful as possible, please be sure your posts relate to the buying and selling of aquarium equipment, livestock, etc. 

For general discussion related to this subject matter, we ask that you use the appropriate discussion forum. This will maximize the potential for members looking to buy and sell in this forum to do so.

Thank you,
The Fish Forum Team


----------

